# Merry the Merriam's Kangaroo Rat



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

It's been a sad day today as I had to have Merry put to sleep this afternoon.

This little man had been losing condition lately due to age and had developed problems with his teeth. One eye was bulging slightly too. Merry was epileptic and aneasthetic had always been dodgy for him. The last time that he was put under aneasthetic he nearly died. He was too frail today to put him through this stress and the kindest thing to do was to let him pass away.

Merry was over four years old.

Merry was very special and he will be sadly missed.

Rest in peace little Merry.


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

awww little cutey. so sorry for your loss.


----------

